# Atlanta downtown hideouts



## burningsquirrels (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone know of a place in downtown Atlanta that is cigar friendly and has some decent food? I found one place that was pretty cool. Has great food and a couple pool tables and is a great hangout - the staff said I could light a cigar but the manager came out and told me to put it out. :nerd: Pretty lame. If the food wasn't so good I'd be back. I know of a couple cigar shops in the area that are nice, but they aren't within walking distance from work (again, Downtown). Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe by the main drag with the hotels or out by GSU. Thanks!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 on this. I'd like to get a list going as well. Some of the local B&Ms are nice hangouts, but I would love to know of nice hangouts with food &/or drink.

Good question Gerard!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

The gentlemans club on Peachtree - can't remember the name right now but beverages, food, cigars & women!!


----------



## burningsquirrels (Sep 15, 2010)

lol, no gentleman's clubs....


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

not sure of to many downtown, but lots up here in Cobb. Check out Baileys on Barrett Parkway, 5 seasons on Roswell Road. Also check out our list here for more: C4 Cigar Club • View topic - Cigar Friendly Restaurants - Atlanta & Surrounding Area


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a bit late on this one but I know a few places, mostly in Buckhead area.

Buckhead Cigar / Dantanna's
You have to sit on the patio or in Buckhead Cigar to smoke but Dantanna's serves their full menu in the cigar bar, the two are connected. Top notch food and cigars.

Bucket Shop Cafe
Has a section inside that allows cigar smoking. Open late. Try the totchos.. they're not on the menu but they'll know what to do.

Elbow Room
Parking sucks but the pizza is excellent and it's cigar friendly. Not the classiest place if that's what you're looking for, but a good hangout.

New York Prime
Prime steaks, great bar, cigar smoking allowed. Boom.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

The city of Atlanta is NOT Cigar Friendly! Must go outside of the city to enjoy your self, other than Strip Joints, you can strip nude, but not smoke a cigar. Love the Liberals!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kind of late on this, and hate to bring up an old post, but AG cigars in stockbridge is a great hang out. They have a huge humidor, Sticks and Stones resturaunt is right next door, the food is good. AG will allow you to bring your own drink in if you wish. I am a regular there, and I really enjoy it.

If there was enough folks interested, I would sometime like to have a cookout/herf at my house so I can meet some of the other Georgia Puff members.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I always find time to have dinner and enjoy a cigar or two at Dantannas when in Atlanta on business...


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

chris1360 said:


> Kind of late on this, and hate to bring up an old post, but AG cigars in stockbridge is a great hang out. They have a huge humidor, Sticks and Stones resturaunt is right next door, the food is good. AG will allow you to bring your own drink in if you wish. I am a regular there, and I really enjoy it.
> 
> If there was enough folks interested, I would sometime like to have a cookout/herf at my house so I can meet some of the other Georgia Puff members.


I haven't been to that shop, but always up for a herf in the area!



penguinshockey said:


> I always find time to have dinner and enjoy a cigar or two at Dantannas when in Atlanta on business...


Mike is a good guy, make sure you give him hell!!! :smoke2:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Is Mike the big dude working the register that was in the Navy? If so, yeah he's a good dude.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

kozzman555 said:


> Is Mike the big dude working the register that was in the Navy? If so, yeah he's a good dude.


Long hair - ya that is him!! :smoke2:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Vic81 said:


> I haven't been to that shop, but always up for a herf in the area!


How many other Georgia puffers do we have that would want to plan a herf at my place?


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

chris1360 said:


> How many other Georgia puffers do we have that would want to plan a herf at my place?


Where are you located? We have a fair number of GA peps in the C4 Cigar club - check us out on Facebook and google the name for other info on the club.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am in Rex, about 10 minutes south of Atlanta, near the south end of 678, and 285. I don't do facebook, but I will do the google search.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

I come out to ATL usually every other week for business. I typically go to La Casa Del Tobacco in Buckhead (at least I think that is the name).

I'm up for meeting some other folks!


----------

